# Netzwerk > Anbindung an die Aussenwelt >  Masquerading Problem? Routing? TCP/IP Stack?

## michael.sprick

Hallo,

seit ich mein Gateway von RedHat 6.0 auf die 7.0 Version umgebogen habe, und die Workstation auf RH 8.0, habe ich folgendes merkwürdiges Problem:

zunächst mal funktionieren terminal Verbindungen (z.B. ssh) nach aussen nur noch vernünftig, wenn ich von der Workstation auf das Gate -> vom Gate auf den Host gehe. Verbinde ich mich direkt von der WS zum Host, so kommt zwar die Verbindung zustande, ich kann auch anfangen zu arbeiten, aber sobald das ergebnis eines Befehls etwas länger ist, oder ich z.B. ein Programm wie pine oder top benutze, kackt die Verbindung ab. No Chance auf Prozess abbrechen oder ähnliches. Ich die Verbindung richtig 'kill'en und mich neu Verbinden.
Kleinere sachen mit einer einzeiligen (oder etwas mehr) Rückgabe, kann ich problemlos ausführen...

Zweites Phänomen:

Einige wenige Webseiten sind von der WS aus NICHT! erreichbar. z.B. airberlin.com oder gmx.de.
Auch mit Lynx krieg ich sie nicht. 
Vom Gate selber hingegen kann ich sie mit Lynx betrachten (kein X ;-) )
Ich dachte zuerst, es liegt daran, das der Browser den Kram nicht interpretieren kann, weil nicht sauber programmiert wurde...aber daran liegt´s dann ja nicht.

Kann mir vielleicht irgendjemand einen Denkanstoss geben? Hat jemand ähnliche Probleme? ....oder vielleicht sogar eine Lösung?

für das Masquerading benutze ich(da 7.0) noch ipchains. 
Die firewall habe ich bereits probeweise abgeschaltet - änderte auch nix.

vielen Dank schonmal,


der Michael :-)

----------


## geronet

Such mal nach MTU.

----------


## michael.sprick

Perfekt!!!!
Vielen Dank geronet :-)


Michael :-)

----------

